# Need some help with a Delta scroll saw maintenance



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got an old 40-601 Delta scroll saw that I want to try to keep in good working order. I know this isn't your run of the mill scroll saw and that it might take some special work to keep it going. Can some of you older or younger well versed scrollers help me out with some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## oldwormy (Mar 23, 2013)

I would find a owners manual and look for maintenance procedures. Try to find it on-line.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is a link to the manual:
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3621


----------

